# favorite low-end bra?



## kaexbabey (Apr 22, 2009)

hey guys what is your favorite bra that you can get at target or kohls, etc? i dont wanna go to victoria's secret for just a plain bra. i'd rather spend my gift card for there on more pretty things.

i need suggestions for both regular, and strapless / multi-way bras because when i wear strapless bras, they tend to always slip down and sometimes end up under my boobs. lol.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 22, 2009)

Target's Gilligan & O'Malley lace push up gel bra is my absolute favorite.
They used to have a strapless...the ultimate strapless or something...I found mine on clearance so I dunno if they still have it or replaced it with something new but it's really comfy and stays in place.


----------



## Flaminbird (Apr 22, 2009)

I liked the Jezebel bras that Macy's carries. They are really pretty, fit well and are about half the price of "Vickie's"


----------



## xladydragon (Apr 27, 2009)

The only place I've gotten bras besides VS was my local Chinatown. They were like $10/3 or 1 for $4. They lasted about 3-4 months before the wire poked out.. then again maybe that's cause I stuck them in the washing machine with all my other clothes instead of hand washing them...
Maybe check out your local asian.. town? 
The ones I had were actually convertible and the brand had a tag thats yellow with a pink and blue flower. I actually liked them alot, they were comfy, till the stupid wire started poking out.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2009)

I like JcPenney's Ambrielle line:

JCPenney : lingerie : ambrielle

They are usually buy one get one half off or buy 2 get 1 free. Also, JCPenney regulary mails out 10 off coupons... or 10-15% off entire order... so make sure you google a promo to print out before you go. 

If you order online I recently received promo code BONUS53 for $10 off $50.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 3, 2009)

Lily of France, Maidenform, and Vanity Fair are some good ones.


----------



## winkietoe (May 9, 2009)

I love Lily of France bras that I find at my local Ross. Ross sells them for $4.99-$7.99, which is SUPER AWESOME, so I buy a bunch whenever I can find them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They sell them at department stores too, but for $32.00ish dollars, which is too expensive for my budget.


----------



## Arc (May 10, 2009)

MaidenForm bras are awesome and you can get them at Kohls. I think they're more comfortable than Victoria's Secret.


----------

